# Barn pictures and plans needed



## StaceyRosado

My dad said he will build me a barn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am SO SO SO SO SO EXCITED!!!

so he said to give him pictures of what I thinking.

So anyone with pictures of inside., outside, WHATEVER you have post them here!!!

Muddycreek no need to post yours again since I can see them on your thread.

Plans for building one are also needed so if you know of where i can get some or if you have some etc let me know.

Thanks I can't wait to see all the wonderful barns 

oh and Teresa I want to see more of yours! I love it - from what i can see of it on your home page!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

How exciting!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine

Stacey, How exciting!!! I have drawn my own plans but it would take up about an 18' x 20' spot. I am not sure how much space you have.


----------



## StaceyRosado

I dont know how big he wants to make it. It will POSSIBLY include the chickens one side and the goats on the other (not sharing a space but the barn).


----------



## enjoytheride

Can you send him here first? Pullleeeeezzzz?


----------



## StaceyRosado

NO!!! I need him so bad! 


ok where are all the pictures! I NEED pictures!


----------



## trob1

That is wonderful news Stacey. Can't wait to see pictures when you get started.


----------



## StaceyRosado

it might not happen till spring - BUT he is very serious about it since this is the second time he mentioned it.

See we have been improving our house (made it twice its size) and now the family has been working on the yard.

The chicken coop is in diar need of being replaced and the goat shed could use some repairs. SO instead of having two shacks he is entertaining the idea I suggested which was a barn. This way it wouldn't be an eye sore. A barn if done right will actually improve the look of the property.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

My barn is 14' by 24'.

Here is an outside pic...


----------



## StaceyRosado

NICE!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine

here are the plans of my new barn. The left side is 20' and the right side is 20'. The top and bottom of the pic are 18'. So the barn is 18' wide and 20' long. Can't find my original plans but that would be an idea. Let me know if you need a better pic.


----------



## StaceyRosado

cool, thanks. 

I want stalls and such but I don't know how expensive this is going to get. I hope I can though


----------



## alyssa_romine

your welcome. That is what my barn will look like after we move it.


----------



## FarmGirl18

We went with the classic red barn style. I sure love it, it has an aisle down the middle, with stalls on each side. A concreted milking area and feed room. It also has a loft for hay storage.


----------



## alyssa_romine

both of those barns are dream HOMES for me!!! LOL


----------



## kelebek

You and me both Alyssa! I could only wish!


----------



## alyssa_romine

me too. Both of those barns lok better than my house!!! I am posting a pic of it somewhere.


----------



## liz

Well Stacey...since I found your thread...I will get some pics here tomorrow...mine went from a 10x16 to a 16x18...so providing it's not raining I'll get some pics up for ya. There had been a 10x10 with 3 stalls on the back wall and a 6x10 common area that included my grain storage and milk stand. A 6x10 area divided to let Hank have a 4x6 area to himself and a 6x6 area to store hay. The addition of a 8x16 area lets the girls have a 8 x 12 area and Hank will have the new 4x8 and Chief will have Hanks previous area..divided by a stall door as Hank is rough with him yet. The "old"10x10 still has 3 stalls with one being used for grain and an extra bale of hay the other 2 for kidding stalls. Plenty room for everyone to be happy. Hopefully the area you are planning to build on is level....I had to have someone dig out for the addition because I live on a hillside. As far as cost goes with the original plus the addition materials will run @ $2500.00 Give or take a few bucks. We also covered the roof in tin so that was an extra $250.00 We are hoping to side it in rough cut hemlock next year if the finances go right...this way we won't need to paint every couple years..it will just age naturally.


----------



## fritzie

this is the inside of the barn i had built in maine


----------



## fritzie

here is another. the barn was 24x30 & i had it set up so every thing could be done from the out side of the stall so when i went to a show who ever was taking care of them didn't have to go in the pen & a chance of them getting out.


----------



## fritzie

here is one of the outside.


----------



## fritzie

this is the front


----------



## MissMM

Holy jeepers Christmas! You've definitely got braggin' rights on that barn. It looks awesome!

Now I feel like my goaties live in a slum.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

This isn't my barn but I thought I'd post pictures of it. I took these when I was with friends of mine, Carol and Duane over at Kids Corral.





































Buck Barn...


----------



## liz

*my barn*

well, here goes..but after looking at previous pics I'm almost ashamed to post these!! lol.Mind you now that this is 7 years worth of materials and additions. 
The front side...hubby is making new dutch doors as we speak...so to say.








The side facing the road
















The back that includes the buck area and hay storage
















Now this was where we added the tin over the existing shingle roof and the roof of the addition
















This will be the challenge! Getting my panels to go where this grade is!








The inside of the bucks stall...Chefs is on the other side of the door.








Now the main and girls side
































The original part that still has the mineral feeder(which will be moved) will have solid fronted gates on the 2 stalls the other will be for my grain and cleaning tools. The boys will have benches also...I like the idea of open benches..easier to clean under and the kids have a place to hide.I also wanted the windows as they catch the afternoon sun and the boys will have the morning sun. Now hubby has and idea to cut and weld my panels to fit that grade we had to have dug so that the building was level.
Hopefully it turns out to be a simple fix. 
Sorry this is so long ..


----------



## fritzie

unfortanatly i could not bring that barn to TN with me. i wish i could have. the barn i have now is now where as nice but is set up pretty much the same way in side.


----------



## cute kids

fritzie, i was looking at your barn just KNOWING that it was hard to leave that. it's quite lovely.
i think it's great seeing all these barns. wish i knew how to use my camera. my barn is an oldie but goodie, solid and full of hand hewn timbers. love the old places. it hadn't been used for animals for quite some time, so i have had fun turning it back into a 'real' barn from storage and work room. big hay loft up above, too.......with a LOT of old hay that i have to get to a compost area. maybe now that i have my pasture fencing, i can make a good compost spot.
stacy, the rule of thumb, i believe, is to build it bigger than you think you need.

i wish i had a place in the barn to keep my liquid goat meds/supplies where they wouldn't freeze.
my goats like sleeping on the shelves on the walls.
electricity and water so helpful to have.
lots of lights so can really see everyone at night.
you already know how skillful these little guys are at getting into mischief so i won't warn you about being SURE that doors/gates are all goat proof.
plenty of lights outside, too, so you can see if you hear a disturbance in the night, and so you can get safely out there at night.

just some things i thought of in terms of planning a barn 'from scratch'.
have fun planning.....and GETTING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liz

Hubby just attached the switch and junction boxes inside the barn so power can be run, in the kidding area is where I will have shelving for all the goat related stuff..instead of using rafters. As was mentioned...try to plan for bigger than you think you'll use...theres always the need for space no matter what size you build. Mine is off the ground 3 feet because of the sloping land but is only 4 inches off ground on the back side. Also...believe it or not but at Lowes here..the treated lumber was cheaper than un treated...and unless you have chewers it won't hurt the goaties.


----------



## cute kids

what i did here in places where i was afraid little mouths would chew was to staple screen and/or hardware cloth over the area. this looks ok, and keeps the teeth away. this could be done if you use the treated lumber and are worried about the safety aspect.


----------



## bigoakfarm

Goodness Fritzie! I though the barn you have now was nice. The one in Maine was sooo pretty! Oh well, you're well on your way to making the one in TN look like that too. I'm so jealous  

Kristen


----------



## fritzie

thank you every one. i put alot of thought into the one in maine & designed it my self. i hope eventually to have one like it here in tn


----------



## Fainters

I am lucky that my other half is a builder so he built me this barn. It is a 30 x 40 not counting the sheds. We didn't put any permanent stalls inside because we wanted it to have multiple uses. When I was raising horses, I made stalls down one side using round pen panels. There is room for 4 stalls on one side and 3 on the other plus a tack room. Now we have made removeable stalls for kidding pens for the winter. They are 10 x 8 and are about 30 inches tall so I can step over into them. I have room for 400 bales of hay down the wall that the tack room is on. The outside sheds are where I keep my hay racks.

http://www.freewebs.com/scapegoatranch/


----------



## StaceyRosado

Ok so my parents have no idea what to get me for Christmas so I am going to suggest the barn as my Christmas present! I hope they think it is a good idea


----------



## sparks879

Oh Stacey I just found this post and needless to say im Jealous!!! my first barn was built out an old garage door and free supplies my dad salvaged off his job sites (he builds houses)
I want a new barn! LOL
Some things that i can suggest are being able to feed hay from outside the pen, plent of electrical outlets you can never have too many. I have seen people roof with that metal roofing and every three or four pieces putting in a clear piece to let more light in.
thats all i can think of for now.

beth


----------



## StaceyRosado

Oh I have been in that boat before sparks, my shelter for them is just a shack that is 11 years old and in need of help. 

nothing is started yet so I still have to wait, trying to be patient but spring is a long way away........


----------



## sparks879

I guess they re lucky o have a shelter, ven if its not a barn its dray abd breeze free. I however m not so lucky. I milk outside no matter what the weather....
oh wellsomeday i will have one. 
Maybe your parents could get you ne barn accessories for christmas....extension chords a new milk buck or stand. I always ask for goat accessories for christmas. I really want a new milk stand this year.


beth


----------



## StaceyRosado

yah I just thought of something else if they can't do the barn for christmas - stuff to do my own fecals. THe microscope my be a good idea for my grandma who doesn't know what to get me either.

I don't milk right now since I only have the minis but I plan to this spring. My delapidated stand is right next to where they sleep.


----------



## cornishwlr

This is my barn.

We have not sectioned off the inside. That way we can move things around as we need to. We made it 40x60 so that we have lots of room.


----------



## StaceyRosado

do you have inside pictures? I kind of know how I want it to look on the outside, the inside is my delema. I need it to work for chickens, milking, hay storage and stalls for goats.


----------



## Bona Fide

While this isn't my dream barn, it's my current barn, it's insulated, warm, dry and paid for so I'm tickled pink. It's got a loft above for hay and here's the layout - I've got some amazing plans for my goat barn if and whenever it gets done - but it'll be a bit. For now they have the barn below and 2 sheds (insulated and on runners so they're not on the ground), a barrel, a 1200 gal tank and a dog igloo...plus tons of toys, lol.


----------



## cute kids

that's a nice and flexible set up, bona fide. and nice and roomy.


----------



## Bona Fide

Thanks. I like it. I prefer the larger stalls - I hate having them in period, so I figure if they're in, it's for a reason - maybe I can keep stress levels down if they can walk around a little bit with some more room. Also doubles as a horse stall when necessary. I'll get some pictures sometime....


----------



## sparks879

oh i have a deam barn in my head....maybe someday. I know what you mean about the bonified milk stand. Mine was a cheap one to begin with. I won it one of my first 4-h years.....some ten to twelve years ago.....
sinse then it has been through the ringer. One of my yearling lamancha bucks decided to freak out on it, completly tipped himself and the stand over on top of me, despite my best efforts to hold them both up and get him out of it. He managed to put one of his feet between the frame and the grate as well. So thats all wired back together. I can;t even begin to tell you how many times i've painted it or how many colors it has been. then the wire that was holding the grate broke so now there is a piece of plywood on top, to keep it safe. When it folds up the legs screw off and there are attachments to screw them into for transport, two of the four have sinse fallen off. one of the leg attachments rusted and broke so my dad fixed it and permantly screwed it on, so it no longer folds down, the other three legs are rusted and on there until they break....lol its still safe to use and serves its purpose but it has definatly seen better days....
Cally likes to take a running leap on it and make it slide across the cement floor. Great fun.


beth


----------



## goathappy

Fritzie, your barn is my dream barn. Simple and practical. Everbody elses is really pretty too!
Here's a bunch of photos of my 'barn': http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h232/ ... farmphotos


----------



## StaceyRosado

GOODNESS GRACIOUS WHERE WAS MY BRAIN!!

*I totaly missed page 2!*

Fritzie that is an awesome barn, Liz I really like yours too!!!

oh and everyone else I cant remember all your names I just love your barns thank you thank you

I am in such a bad mood right now I just need to work on something so I can get out of it - will post about it in the chat place........


----------



## sparks879

Sara I realy like your Brn, you must live in a warm somewhat dry climate. I wish i could pull off something like that but my goats andi would freze during the winer. I love the idea though. Its clean ad airy and i bet there is little to no odor. looks easy to clean and practical. Especially if you have a lot of goats....



beth


----------



## cute kids

*your barn goat happy*

what a neat barn....i LOVE all the light. tell me more about it....size, construction, etc. what kind of floor does it have?


----------



## goathappy

Actually it gets REALLY cold here during the winter. We just built it this summer and haven't wintered in it yet. So far, it's been cold here and it's nice in the barn.
The barn sits on an old cement foundation from the previous building that was there. It was an old corncrib and needed to be torn down.
The barn is from http://www.farmtek.com It is a Super MooTel. It cost around $4500 to build plus $500 for wood for the feeders. For an extra $1500 we could have had solid ends, but we liked the screen ends better and we will be suspending tarps to keep the draft and cold down. So far though, it's really nice and easy to clean, very venilated and I love all the light.


----------



## fritzie

thanks stacy & sara. i had it done so every thing could be done from the outside if needed, also all the divider walls were made so they could be taken out to make bigger stalls after kidding


----------



## sparks879

I like all the ventilation. We have smaller shelters that are open faced. It doeasn't get too cold here. Weusually on;t go lower then thirty degrees. The girls all grow warm winter coats. I don;t clip fer early september. My biggesroblem is we are on a hill. We have moved the goat pens serveral times in the last few years. and are getting eady to do it again. their pen as of now just gets too muddy and wet. They are at the bottem of the hill. So we are going to put them at the top of the hill this week.


beth


----------



## StaceyRosado

I came up with some ideas - thanks guys I used your pictures to give me the basis for my plans.

Lets just hope it can be done soon! 

my mom said to not do a floor so that means maybe we can start ealier then my dad thought........................not sure though.


----------



## sparks879

i wouldn't do a floor in certain areas. though a cement floor in your milk and feed area would be easier to clean up spilt milk and keep the rodent problem down. Sand in the are where the goats are is the best that i have found so far. put a little straw over the top of it in their sleeping spots. But it is very absobant and keep odar own. easy to clean. and it says ol duing the summer.

beth


----------



## StaceyRosado

yah that is what i have now.

As to milking areas - I dont milk mine and I don't think I will have enough space to put in a milk area. OH well


----------



## goathappy

Beth, that's how cold it gets here normally, last year we had the 20 below weather, talk about BRRRR!!!!
Stacey,
I honestly would rather have a sand floor than I would cement, seems like it would be easier to clean. Dairy farmers use sand for their cows in most of their barns.


----------



## StaceyRosado

yah i am happy with the sand floor that i have so I will stick with it.


just need to decide how big we are going ot make it


----------



## sunshineandtulip

*Not real fancy......*

Okay I dont have a fancy barn but it is snug and is easy to add too. Its made from panels, t-post and heavy duty tarps!! Hubby says I am the tarp queen! I had to have something "portable" that wouldn't make the taxes go up on the property since we basically rent. Also if I have too I can move it! I plan on adding to it this next year. But right now it is 10'W x 10'H x 16'L. I have 7 girls and a pony in it right now. The pony will get a new place in a month, so I dont have to worry about babies getting stepped on.. Even though he is not much bigger then the goats... I used a 20' x30' tarp to cover it and have a smaller lighter tarp underneath to help protect the heavy one from rips.. I will take the heavy duty tarp off when its warm that way it wont get to hot this next summer. My milk stand is at the back of it where I will be able to section off when I start milking again.. The third picture was before I got a big tarp for it. The lighter tarp leaves about 12 inches at the bottom and keeps things cool. Then I can drop the tarp at the opening if it gets really cold to trap heat inside. It works really well for me. I am going to have a separate milking house eventually all concrete and block that I will be able to spray down and bleach and keep the goats out of. I have lots of plans!!! LOL to get rid of Ice or snow on the top I just give it a shake... We had 80+mph winds and it stayed put! I can also roll the back up and let air flow thru when its warm too. I like it.


----------



## cute kids

this is the quonsut hut i have seen mentioned. it is great!  i am planning to put one up, with just one panel, as a run-in when i separate my pasture next spring. looks really good, and i think i can manage most of it myself. saved t-posts and panels from my temporary paddock so i can do this. i am sure your critters are very happy.
the portability is nice, and you can face it away from the wind, too. nice.


----------



## sunshineandtulip

It looks like a big hut but its not made of tin like the actual quoncent huts. Yep it faces south and very little if any wind comes in. If it does get too windy then I can let the tarp down and block it. It goes faster with 2 people but can be done by one person if you have to. The hardest part is setting the panels in side the t-post. Which we have one panel along the edge and about 2' up is where the top is attached. So it gives it a little more height.


----------



## cute kids

i have seen the exact same construction suggested on a few sites somewhere. i even wrote it down the first time (my printer is dead) so i could file it. yes, i think managing the panels would be the hardest part. i suppose, if one had only a few mini goats, the panel could be cut in half and still be tall enough to work for shelter. it would be easier to manage then. those things are HEAVY.
enjoy!!


----------



## goathappy

We make something like that for our chickens to pull around the pasture, just not as tall. If you want plans, you can email me, [email protected] I think I have them on PDF.


----------



## sunshineandtulip

The reason mine is so tall is because we all need to go in there not just the animals. Hubby is 6' so I dont have to hear complaining when he is helping me!! It was breaking my back cleaning out the smaller sheds and houses we originally had and also my milk stand was outside! Not a good thing I can tell you when its wet... cold... hot ... freezing.. Ice storm(okay I wasnt milking during the icestorm TY God!!)!LOL


----------



## cute kids

ah, yes, that's a good point....human needs!!! maybe just as a run in with no feeding being done, little need to clean out, the lower/smaller one would work. i may experiment--though my mini donks probably couldn't get in it............


----------



## enjoytheride

Sunshine- that hoop barn is the best I have seen done- really nice-


----------



## sunshineandtulip

Thank You! It was my idea and my husband put it together with some help from me. We also used I think they are called concrete ties to wire everything down. They are about 6 inches long and have loops on each end and a little tool to help twist them together. They aren't to expensive either and really hadny to have around. It cut alot of time.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

I remember seeing it when it was partially fineshed. It looks really nice completed. do you milk in there also?


----------



## sunshineandtulip

Yes I do milk in there. The milk stand is at the back of it so I can keep everyone else away.


----------



## StaceyRosado

I am getting ready to talk to my dad about this again. So I will know soon how big we can make it without getting a permit and how much money it will cost.

I have 2,500.00 saved up but that is ALL my savings so I need to be cautious about my spending. 

If anyone wants to add pictures they are more then welcome to.

I may just end up with a simple one room barn like I basically have now - depends on how much time and money we have.

Company is to be coming over so I don't think I will get to talk to him tonight - but who knows


----------



## bee_pipes

You're adding on to the existing barn, right? Not building a new structure?

This is your barn, right?









Can you extend onto the front? When I make a building, I put a shef roof on it like that - a single slope surface. If I need more room later, I add on to the high side and start a roof heading the other way, making a proper peaked roof.

Regards, 
Pat


----------



## StaceyRosado

nope building a whole new one. This one is 11 years old and in need of a new roof and the whole pen is in serious need of updating and my parents want to move them further back on our property.

Where did you find that picture anyway?


----------



## bee_pipes

Found the picture on your web site. So sorry to hear you must start over. Keep in mind when designing the possibility of future extensions. You see a lot of old barns like that. They start with a main structure and add on rooms and roofed areas off of every concievable side.

Out here in Tennessee, the only building code seems to be no code. The tax assessor comes around from time to time and your property value is assessed based on the covered square footage. Most buildings are up on poles. A fellow I know had timbers laying on the ground, bolted to the upright posts. When the assessor tries to bump up property balues, he claims they are moveable structures - which are not subject to the assessment. 

Hope the new bern work out. 

Regards,
Pat


----------



## StaceyRosado

I am SO excited!! My dad just talked to my mom and I about building a barn and he wants a BARN barn! So that means a big one!! 

He said it will be at least 20x20 if not bigger! I am so excited. Of course this means i still have to wait but, oh wow oh wow!!!

The barn will be shared by the chickens but they won't be penned together.

Not sure the design but I plan to work on that with my mom - she designed our house.

So that is the big update.


----------



## trob1

:leap: :dance: :fireworks: :snowbounce: That is great news, I am excited for you can you tell?


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl

Oh Stacey I am soooo happy for you!!! That is soo incredibly exciting!!   :drool: :lol: :greengrin: :thumb: :horse: 
I can't wait till you have plans for it and everything.... . This is going to be soooo fun to watch! Yay!


----------



## weedeaterfarm

*Re:*



alyssa_romine said:


> here are the plans of my new barn. The left side is 20' and the right side is 20'. The top and bottom of the pic are 18'. So the barn is 18' wide and 20' long. Can't find my original plans but that would be an idea. Let me know if you need a better pic.
> 
> I'm saving the drawing of your plans, as we are planning on building a barn for my goats this summer/fall. We are moving to a new place and my dh promised me a barn for them.


----------



## StaceyRosado

I forgot to update this topic.

First off welcome weedeaterfarm!! Glad to have you.


The news now is that I won't be getting a barn  But the plan is to remodle it per say. Kind of hard to describe as my parents want me to give up my "back pen" and have that be where the chickens are and then "attach" a new chicken coop to the back of the goat shed and then put a new roof over the whole thing like a barn roof. So in essence it will be a barn and I may get some new space (talked to my mom about it letting me have some of the "chicken's" space because they really don't need the other half of the "barn" and I could use the extra space.)

In return my dad is going to help me finnish my pen I was building last year that I never finshed (got halfway done) and that is a HUGE help. And then they will have ALL that to run in and hopefully it relieves the mucky mess I have now because they will have more room.

So in a way I will get my barn but not a total new structure. Kind of sad, but I totaly get the need for new fencing (our whole yard) and that takes presidence over a new barn. My dad said we can paint it red with white trim and the new roof will make it look brand new. So it is still exciting for me and I am still thrilled with the help. 

Who knows where I will be in 5 years, so making a nice barn for me here might not be the wisest use of money. 

Anyway I am only slightly disapointed as there are still new things in the works


----------



## liz

Glad to hear that you'll be getting some "new" space, but like you said who knows what will come in 5 years...or less...just think of what you need for now and your dad suggesting the paint and roof is a step in the right direction, believe me you can make the most of what you have when you look at it in a different perspective. Anew roof is a good start too, if your dad goes for it, maybe he'll be able to frame for a 4 foot extension on the back side, OSB sheeting is cheap and comes standard in 4x8 sheets and the price for the 2x4s for framing is reasonable also.
I may also suggest that when it comes to paint, the absolute best in price and durability I found at Tractor Supply. It came in a 5 gallon bucket and is specifically for barns and fence posts, safe for goats that like to nibble and is water cleanup. I think it runs around $50. for the bucket. Another thing to lift your spirits....think of what you want your goat barn to be and know that you will eventually get what you want...now is just not the right time for you and your kids seem to be happy with their home the way it is,


----------



## enjoytheride

I was just thinking how nice it would be to have a real barn- as the wind is blowing the rain sideways and the trees are whipping back and forth. Imagine doing all the barn chores while staying INSIDE! What a concept. 
Of course when the weathers fine, I really enjoy going around to the various sheds, listening to the birds sing, and enjoying the sun.
Darn it- I guess I can't have everything.
Stacey- when you do get around to building that barn- you'll have such a good idea of what you want.


----------



## StaceyRosado

update:

"Barn" will be 16x 12 

My current barn is 8X12 so I gain 8 feet. 

My goal is to have at least one kidding pen, an area for common use and an spot for hay and grain storage. BUT if my dad can set it up as he wants to so that my hay is all in a loft with a pully system to get the bales up there.........well that saves space on the ground level and I can have another kidding stall. 

I have some ideas but it is so hard! I need my mom to help me. Especially since i need to know if I have to share this space with the chickens---- if I do I might as well not even think of a new barn as they would take up all my added space! humph!!! Trying to convince my mom of this could be difficult, dad is all about giving the chickens less room and putting them somewhere else.

Oh I am so bad with designing things! :sigh:


----------



## TOU

Hey Fritze, can you repost your barn pics? Thx!


----------



## TDG-Farms

Hey Tou, if you want I can do a couple of dozen pictures of my barn. I built it myself so can give any needed details you might need. Cost me 13k total to do 5 years ago.


----------



## kramsay

TDG-Farms said:


> Hey Tou, if you want I can do a couple of dozen pictures of my barn. I built it myself so can give any needed details you might need. Cost me 13k total to do 5 years ago.


I would love to see some pictures of your barn if you could post them  I am starting to design mine and need ideas


----------



## awonderer

I am just starting my goat herd and am designing a bar a s well. Can you please post pics/plans? All of the recs here have been great.

Sam


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## awonderer

Sorry, that should have said "starting my barn as well." I have big thumbs and auto-correct doesn't help.

Sam


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

